# Panfish lure may be the best ever.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Best Panfish lure ever is a 1/32 or 1/16 oz jig with small tube, tipped with a worm for bluegills or minnow for crappies. I especially like red with chartreuse or black tails. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTuNNK8OXZo


----------



## JLPEARSON (Aug 20, 2012)

Agreed. But, I found those chartruese Berkeley crappie nibbles on the hook to be be quite affective too.


----------

